# Draining diesel tank



## regnarts (Jul 11, 2011)

I am about to P\ex my motorhome, Fiat Ducato which has a full tank of diesel, any tips on how to drain tank so I can use fuel in new motorhome


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 11, 2011)

regnarts said:


> I am about to P\ex my motorhome, Fiat Ducato which has a full tank of diesel, any tips on how to drain tank so I can use fuel in new motorhome



Length of clear plastic tube and a careful suck has always worked for me in the past


----------



## regnarts (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Tony, This was my intended way and will attempt the syphon method tomorrow but I think the tank will be too far from the filler cap and threading a tube may prove difficult


----------



## caspar (Jul 12, 2011)

One of the cheap syphon pumps - vary in price from around a fiver upwards depending how sophisticated you want to go. Any decent motor factors has them.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 12, 2011)

Some filler tubes do have an antitheft device part way down but I've found if you can use say a 10mm tube it will get past it. Just keep turning and pushing (and maybe cut the end of the tube on a slant) and it will get down eventually.


----------



## regnarts (Jul 12, 2011)

No joy, with a meter of tube inside it was hitting something and I was just blowing air.
Ah well looks like the trader wins here.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 12, 2011)

Regnarts,

Try putting some stiff wire down the tube. Let about an inch stick out of the end and give it a bit of a curve. Make sure the end is not sharp and try again.

Richard


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 12, 2011)

try finding fuel filter and remove it and use  priming pump to pump it through


----------



## donkey too (Jul 12, 2011)

When mine was drained last year they hammered a hole in the side of it underneath.:mad2: Just hopen they put it straight into there Beamer or similar car as it was near enough 100% rape seed oil.:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------

